# Carnauba spray wax needed..



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Which one would peep's recommend to add a wet look finish after washing?

I currently have the red car protected with 2 layers of FK1000P and regulary use #425 detailer after washing but want more 'wet look'.

Thanks for your ideas and suggestions,

Rich


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I use serious performance spray wax, albeit usually as a stand alone product if I've not got time for anything else. if it's for a shine/protection top up after washing and if the car is waxed already, then serious performance show detailer is very good IMO


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Just started using SP spray wax myself too, and I think it's pretty good. No idea of durability, but I'm not looking for that from this product. I just want a shine and some short-term protection between washes. Very easy to apply and good value. For a proper wet-look between washes my favourite QD of the moment is FK425, but SP's show detailer is very close behind.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

To get that super bling look, I would use dodo red mist. I find it adds a noticable amount of bling!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Doesn`t get much of a mention recently but Optimum Car Wax is very very good and will be ideal


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Zaino Z8, will give looks improvements over standalone FK1000P.

In all honesty to improve the looks overall, you need to go back to the polishing stages and increase gloss rather than getting any real looks improvement in the sealant and maintenance spray stages.


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Doesn`t get much of a mention recently but Optimum Car Wax is very very good and will be ideal


Agreed, top product and so easy to use.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

For a more wet look consider poorboys QD+, the carnauba wax content makes the car looks like it's just had a wax applied which sounds like the look you're after.


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

On carnauba. I usually use Sonus carnauba spritz, or Britemax #6 spray and shine.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mark V Fast wax is a very over looked product which is actually quite good.
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=107


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Nosbusa said:


> On carnauba. I usually use Sonus carnauba spritz, or Britemax #6 spray and shine.


Have you recorded Britemax #6s's durability? Is it just a shine enhancer or would it add some accountable protection also?


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

i use 2 different ones ..

When im skint, Megs Speed Detailer
When im Flush, Zymol Field Glaze

Zymol is the best by far !!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Pinnacle Souveran Spray Wax.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Optimum Car Wax, durability of upto 6 months too. Great spray product.


----------



## Bulgari (Mar 27, 2010)

I second OCW.

Although I find that durability isn't what they say it is, it is still a great topper and makes paint :argie:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

For a carnauba spray wax, I would have to put my money on Pinnacle Souveran Spray Wax. It is very easy to use, has a couple weeks worth of durability by itself, leaves a great finish, and has some rather nice beading.

While it is not carnuaba, my favorite spray 'wax' is Duragloss Aquawax. In my experience with quite a number of other spray waxes, nothing compares.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Another excellent choice and like OCW also contains carnauba is c3 from GTechniq which is a very underrated versatile product and doesn`t quite get the recognition it deserves.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Nosbusa said:


> On carnauba. I usually use Sonus carnauba spritz, or Britemax #6 spray and shine.


Carnauba spritz is what my mate has used and it look amazing on silver. I've been seriously considering it but wonder if Jeffs werkstatt carnauba jett would be good?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Ross said:


> Mark V Fast wax is a very over looked product which is actually quite good.
> http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=107


Mmmmm that looks interesting. Cheers for the heads up. Any pics of the finish.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote for OCW. Been using it for 3 years or so now. It used to get raved about on here all the time.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Optimum Car Wax, durability of upto 6 months too. Great spray product.


Do you have experience of 6 mths durability or is that marketing bumpf?


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

dodo red mist is really good and iv'e been trying the smartwax 1, smartdetail, very impressed by this, its a carnuba spray and adds depth, put it on the van last week and its still looking lovely.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

No mention of 3M Quickwax?


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Duragloss #951 Aqua Wax and of course OCW are very good.


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> Have you recorded Britemax #6s's durability? Is it just a shine enhancer or would it add some accountable protection also?


I was told Britemax has carnauba and other waxes in it.. So I imagine it has some type of durability.. To be honest though I try different products so often I really don't get to test durability on all of my waxes. 

If you're wanting a spray wax that will last a while I would go with Aquawax, or OCW.

fethead, not sure about the 6 month claim on the OCW, but I imagine it will last at least a couple of months.. OCW has carnauba along with sealant polymers in the product.


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

I have both OCW & DG Aquawax, however I vote on Duragloss Aquawax 951 is better durability.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Nosbusa said:


> I was told Britemax has carnauba and other waxes in it.. So I imagine it has some type of durability.. To be honest though I try different products so often I really don't get to test durability on all of my waxes.
> 
> If you're wanting a spray wax that will last a while I would go with Aquawax, or OCW.
> 
> fethead, not sure about the 6 month claim on the OCW, but I imagine it will last at least a couple of months.. OCW has carnauba along with sealant polymers in the product.


Collected them both along with Prima Hydro. Tried OCW and the shine was really brilliant, beading was superb.

Oh I got Optiseal too


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

OCW on top of Optiseal is as easy as it gets and looks superb! 

Within reason duraibilty isn't an issue because it is so easy and quick to apply a top-up layer after a wash. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive used various ones including OCW, Werkstat Jett (Acrylic though), Field Glaze, AG Aquawax but one that stood out was Valet Pro Citrus Bling. Im surprised nobody else has mentioned it. Its a very versatile product when diluted as it can be used as a QD, claylube, paint cleanser, glass cleaner and a few other things. For approx 1 months protection it is used neat as a spray wax. Its only about £8 for 500 ml. Ive just got hold of some C3 but havnt had time to test it yet but thats another versatile one.
Phil


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Ive used various ones including OCW, Werkstat Jett (Acrylic though), Field Glaze, AG Aquawax but one that stood out was Valet Pro Citrus Bling. Im surprised nobody else has mentioned it. Its a very versatile product when diluted as it can be used as a QD, claylube, paint cleanser, glass cleaner and a few other things. For approx 1 months protection it is used neat as a spray wax. Its only about £8 for 500 ml. Ive just got hold of some C3 but havnt had time to test it yet but thats another versatile one.
> Phil


Oh I should have., but I didn't count it as Carnauba was on the topic. I love Citrus Bling and its versatility. It gives a good shine and a clean paintwork if used as a QD. Used as a clay lube and the car was looking really clean after just claying. It has its cleaning power working every time.

I recently bought C2 as it would give more durability than C3. C3 should give more carnauba look though.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Not exactly a spray wax but Chemical Guys Blitz Spray Sealant would get my vote. Not often spoken about but a decent price, and leaves a slick and wet shine :thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I love when the original poster wants CARNAUBA spray wax recommendations, and people are coming up with synthetic QDs, spray sealants...

OCW, PSSW and MarkV are good choices though.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

REglaze from autosmart ?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone have picture with beading of OCW ?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Does anyone have picture with beading of OCW ?


please note that this is beading 2 days after the wash + OCW application. Especially on the bonnet you can see the beads are a bit flat due to dust but I assure you they were much better at the 1st day when the car was clean.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OCW is my choice too. I'm pretty much exclusively using Optimum on my own car now. So quick and easy with superb performance.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I have tried all manner of glossy spritz products over Finish Kare 1000P and very highly rate *Sonus Acrylic Glanz* - wipe on and wipe off while wet, buffing to a high gloss ... and what a gloss!


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Bence said:


> I love when the original poster wants CARNAUBA spray wax recommendations, and people are coming up with synthetic QDs, spray sealants...
> 
> OCW, PSSW and MarkV are good choices though.


Even OCW is a sealant due to its high polymer ingredients. Maybe "Carnauba look" could be a better term for defining such waxes. So I can say that I liked OCW very much and should add that it gave some near paste wax look for me.


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Smartdetail


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

RG spray wax is gooooood


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Optimum Carnauba Wax 

OCW - the one, the only, no other choice lol


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Have you tried Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax ,not exactly a carnauba spraywax but ideal to top the already existing layer of wax on your car .

Easy to apply and gives that extra shine ,on top of that good protection and amazing hydrophobic action and great beading !


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Bence said:


> I love when the original poster wants CARNAUBA spray wax recommendations, and people are coming up with synthetic QDs, spray sealants...
> 
> OCW, PSSW and MarkV are good choices though.


Im sorry but i dont think youre reading the OP properly...... the lad has stated that he uses FK#425 and although the thread is named Carnauba he states hes open to suggestions which is what we're giving him and as Kokopelli said OCW is a mish mash of Carnauba, sealant polymers and UV Inhibitors so enough said there eh? Baring in mind the car has 2 coats of FK1KP i would imagine he'd be happy with any of the spray type products just for a spruce up between after washes and i would say what hes using is pretty much up there with the best! I honestly think the spray sealants give a better look ie Werkstat Jett. What colour is the car btw?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, nice, qualified contribution!

As you may know, the 1000P has a difficult-to-describe flat look on certain colours. 425 is capable of adding a nice sparkle on its own, but the OP wants more wetness primarily, as his post confirms it:

"_Which one would peep's recommend to add a wet look finish after washing?

I currently have the red car protected with 2 layers of FK1000P and regulary use #425 detailer after washing but want more 'wet look'.

Thanks for your ideas and suggestions,

Rich_"

Sorry, but I can't see specific context where he wants synthetics and sealants. Maybe my journo/proofreader brain is too stiff for this kind of mental challenge. He is open for suggestions FOR CARNAUBA SPRAY waxes though. I think marching on the original path is not a bad thing.

Yes, as Kokopelli says, OCW is a fine blend of synthetic actives, patented UV-inhibitors and carnauba wax which in turn gives its characteristic, rich, deep look with excellent definition. Most spray (if not all) carnaubas contain man-made ingredients to balance out the liquid (appearance, application, durability, slickness, etc.), keep the emulsion stable in phase, etc.

"A better look" is highly subjective so I won't discuss that.

1000P can be improved upon by layering it and waiting 4-5 days until it cures fully to reach its final appearance which has much more definition and sharpness than initially, and then adding a carnauba based LSP as a topper. The natural ingredients in the spray will add more depth, jetting, wetness and maybe a little bit of darkening.

OCW is my first choice too, as the spray Souverän is brighter than the paste. I haven't used the MarkV so I can't comment on that.

Oh, BTW the vehicle in question is red, but the OP revealed that too in his post.


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

Carnuaba only spritz. 

I use Sonus carnauba, Britemax #6, and Zymol field glaze. All are about the same to me in looks. jmo

Carnauba with polymers I use OCW.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ok Bence, point taken but i still believe everyone who has answered this thread was genuinely offering what they thought would give Fethead that extra something he was looking for wether it be Carnauba based or not. After OCW and Field Glaze i myself mentioned Valet Pro's Citrus Bling which although called a Spray Wax doesnt contain wax according to the blurb on the VP site. That said its gives an amazing wet looking finish with little effort and around 1 months durability. I dont see a problem in me recommending this product. Regarding the car colour that was an own goal on my part so hands up there. 
Hopefully Fethead will read everyones suggestions and find 'that product' which be it Carnauba based or otherwise will give him the look he so desires. Hope theres no ill feeling....Phil


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Absolutely no Phil.

After spending the last 6 years or so on various detailing forums, I can understand the flow, and the dynamics of groups very well. That's why I said that, because unfiltered recommendations can confuse the OP. When you recommend something based on detailed experience/testing is absolutely OK, but one should tell the OP why he/she recommends this or that. Once again, the whole thing is not targeted against or towards you, just in general...

In my book, a healthy recommendation is like: "Hey, red is a real challenge because the exact shade is important. Generally, rich looking LSPs, like Meguiar's #16/#26/#21 are good choices and of course the 1000P is, especially if it's metallic/pearl. On single stage reds I'd apply an LSP on top of the 1000P which has substantial carnauba content to add a more 3-dimensional look to the characteristic FK-appearance. Although not carnauba based, but I'd try Mothers Reflections Spray Wax on that red too, because it adds nice balance and pronounced wetness to reds." - that way I can completely accept non-carnauba recommendations because it sounds like an answer with certain quality. But things like "itsdabestcuzitried'emall" doesn't qualify.

I could have recommended the FK FX100 spray sealant as well because it was one of the most fascinating looking products ever (a bit finicky too), but it's no longer made. However, the Mothers sprays are really nice and well worth the try. The Reflections is a bit softer, glows nicely has a definite carnauba gloss touch, the FX is brighter and the California Gold is somewhere in-between.

OCW is still my #1.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bence said:


> OCW is still my #1.


Bence, how does OCW V2 compare with the original OCW product in your experience? (I've only used the original product myself).

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Alan, there is no comparison. The original was a decent product, nothing more. It lacked the visual impact of the current OCW. As it cured it improved, but the instancy was not its forte. It was a friendly stuff, but the look simply wasn't there - except on a couple of colors, because it looked really good on silver shades, and from flatter angles.

During the development of OCWII, I received a test prototype. The difference was already dramatic, but that time it was not the optics, but the water management. The prototype was a definite beader, where the original product had a sheeting action. The look was getting better, but still nowhere near the final product.

The current OCW has great attributes: it has significantly more instant visual bang, excellent definition, depth, DOI, sharpness. It is a bit darker too, with the best components from the carnauba and the sealant world. Optically close to a purer carnauba paste, and WAY slicker than the original was.

Here in mid-Europe, I get 1-3 months durability on its own, depending on paint condition. Older, permeable paints won't hold it long, but on fairly new finishes, it is capable of going through 3 solid months. The "up to 5 months" durability claim is very theoretical, but a garaged, pampered car is perhaps able to stretch it that far. 
It is excellent in combination with Opti Seal, and this duo will give a very characteristic, pure, crisp look. Final water management is rather a sheeter than beader, which is good because it reduces the chance of spotting (especially when OOS is present), and I hate calcium deposits.

So, the transformation of OCW was dramatic. It is now one of the most balanced, striking products in the detailing world IMO.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Considering OCW and OOS, I guess Poli-Seal is proper base for both of them, right ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Many thanks for your detailed reply Bence! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocw lasts well for what is a spray and wipe product. Just buy ocw if you don't like it I'll buy it off you.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Many thanks for your detailed reply Bence! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Yeh, very informative info there Bence, thanks. You did mean absolutely not Phil didnt you?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

evotuning said:


> Considering OCW and OOS, I guess Poli-Seal is proper base for both of them, right ?


evo, OPS is a very strange animal. It is one of the cleverest concepts ever created, but it needs to be understood.

First, it is designed to work invisibly, without leaving the usual residue. That can be a negative point because a lot of people judge a polishing process/breakdown by monitoring the residue, etc. Without giving visual clues, OPS needs to be trusted. Yes, you must trust the product. You can go by feel, because it works smoothly. When the buffing gets grabbier, it's time to reload the pad. When you use it like a traditional product, and it leaves residue, you are using too much. So, prime a 16 cm pad with 6-7 pea sized drops and after that 2-4 drops per reload.

After polishing with Optimum Polish, you don't have to remove the residue of OP, because OPS can pick up and absorb the residue. As OPS won't leave its own trace, you can apply OOS/OCW/OID over it immediately.

It cleans well chemically, but it contains a very fine powder package too, so it is great as a finishing polish, plus it adds its own protection. It contains carnauba, and has a rich look. And to answer the original question, yes, it's a great base for OCW/OOS and other waxes.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Yeh, very informative info there Bence, thanks. You did mean absolutely not Phil didnt you?


The keyboard pwned me...


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Bence said:


> And to answer the original question, yes, it's a great base for OCW/OOS and other waxes.


Great, I have OOS nad I was looking for some base under it. Did You try it on anything else, like Lime Prime,SRP or Blackhole, to name the most popular cleaner/glazes ?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Bence said:


> The keyboard pwned me...


Ha ha, i thought so as it couldve meant something else lol. Thanks again for the detailed info. I still would like to get hold of some Poli Seal as a bed for OS and OCW as the last time i used Lime Prime.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> as the last time i used Lime Prime.


Under OOS ? And how did it worked ?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

evo, I like OOS over a bare surface. When I use an AIO base, I like to apply FK215, CL68NSC, SRP an older version of the "classic German acrylic AIO" (known under different brands such as Formula1/McTexcon/Wellpro/MacBrite/etc.). Remo Autokosmetik manufactures the liquids and there are countless private labels in existence.

I'm using traditional cleanses like Victoria Lite & Deep Cleanse or Mothers Pre-Wax Cleaner before carnauba pastes.

BTW, how are the floods? Are you safe? We are fighting with the water a bit too...


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, so I'll try with SRP.

Here in Warsaw it's pretty safe for now,however water is only 1,5 meter below surface of one fo the main streets in city,when you drive a car along the river,the view is quite scarry. A lot worse situation is on the south...


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Hope it doesn't get worse...


----------

